# Installing automatic liftgate on ‘20 SE Tiguan?



## Devs97 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just recently got a 2020 Tiguan SE and I am loving it. However the one thing I wish it had was the automatic liftgate that comes on the SEL. Anyone know if it is possible to have it installed either by a dealer or DIY? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Devs97 said:


> Just recently got a 2020 Tiguan SE and I am loving it. However the one thing I wish it had was the automatic liftgate that comes on the SEL. Anyone know if it is possible to have it installed either by a dealer or DIY? Thanks in advance!


I am not aware of a DYI but definitely possible. I saw a kit on AliExpress for around $1000.
If you have any experience retrofitting OEM components and willing to spend ~$1000 then do it.
Since you at it, install easy open and easy close feature as well. I made DYI for that here on the forum


----------



## ticorules (Aug 1, 2020)

I as well have the same vehicle. Let me know if you end up doing the retrofit!


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

I found this website because we just picked up an SE R-Line Black for my wife.... I though maybe someone had some experience with this kit.... 


www.vagexpress.com/products/for-mqb...gate-tow-bar-electrics-kit-install-update-kit


----------



## Spiceman4life (Apr 10, 2021)

Am looking to upgrade liftgate on my 2020 tiguan r-line se to power. Any suggestions on a good kit that works with factory key.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Kufatec. They use mostly OE components and have a simple plug-in "dongle" that takes care of all the software coding. Very handy if you aren't well versed with VCDS. Pricey, yes, but probably the best, most comprehensive kit out there IMHO. Creates a total OE upgrade.


----------



## Spiceman4life (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks am gonna look into it


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I think of the manual lift gate as exercise!


----------



## Wavemasterant (Jan 18, 2017)

Spiceman4life said:


> Am looking to upgrade liftgate on my 2020 tiguan r-line se to power. Any suggestions on a good kit that works with factory key.


Looking to add this to the wife’s Tiguan as well, anyone install one of these kits?? Dealer said that we couldn’t add it lol meaning they just didn’t want to deal with it probably.


----------



## Wavemasterant (Jan 18, 2017)

MCMLXIX said:


> I found this website because we just picked up an SE R-Line Black for my wife.... I though maybe someone had some experience with this kit....
> 
> 
> www.vagexpress.com/products/for-mqb-tiguan-mk2-t-roc-tiguan-l-electric-tailgate-power-tailgate-tow-bar-electrics-kit-install-update-kit


Price is right on this one but info on it is pretty limited it seems.. not too much I could find. Interested though


----------



## artxdistrict (Jun 28, 2021)

Anybody tried this? VW Tiguan 2017-2019 power tailgate|hansshow power liftgate factory


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

I saw what looks like oem kits on AliExpress for 480 + 120 shipping. Really want to get this feature, but Im afraid of the install. Looks to be very involved!


----------

